# [ 2009 ] Abandoning Timeshares



## DScruggs796151 (Dec 24, 2009)

Since selling seems to be impossible even for free giveaway what happens if you simply refuse to pay the maintenance fees?

We tried the free donation as linked from TUG and got a response from the donation company that they would gladly help us "donate" our time shares for a $1200 fee each.

Anyone want FREE timeshares?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 24, 2009)

*The Answer Stays The Same Every Time The Question Comes Up.*




DScruggs796151 said:


> Since selling seems to be impossible even for free giveaway what happens if you simply refuse to pay the maintenance fees?


Click here for a clue. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Dec 24, 2009)

Go for it, bail out.if management made the TS worthless, to h*ll with them. Why pay MFs and Sas so they can draw their big uncalled salaries and management fees.

[Rude remark deleted - DeniseM Moderator]

[e.bram - Please review the TUG Posting rules - DeniseM Moderator]



> Be Courteous
> As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but that is no excuse for boorish behavior or bad manners. We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!


----------



## theo (Dec 24, 2009)

*Just curious...*

[Deleted post removed from quote - DeniseM Moderator]

Do you perchance *ever* have anything of either a constructive or an educational nature to proffer here?

Speaking only for myself, I find Alan's input to consistently be reasoned, well informed and expressed with wit and humor. You, on the other hand, well --- "not so much"...  

If you are so bitter and disenchanted regarding timeshares, why punish yourself here???


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 24, 2009)

Alan is easily one of the most helpful and knowledgeable posters here.

If you walk away, there is a good chance the management company will send a credit agency after you, foreclose and get a judgment against you, and do permanent damage to your credit.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 24, 2009)

I feel sorry for those who live in fear. But then, I am from New York(city)


----------



## gmarine (Dec 24, 2009)

I have to give you credit. You are always consistent in posting information that doesnt help the OP or anyone else.

If someone is worried about having their credit ruined, that is smart, not scared.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 24, 2009)

I resent being swindled by anyone using the threat of ruining my credit to get away with it. It has been done to me but they don't get away with it. I fight back and win. It there is a problem, let them take me to court and let the judge settle the dispute. Our democracy demands this, and has set up our judicial system to handle these situations. "Millions for defense not a penny for tribute".


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Let the rhetoric fly!*



e.bram said:


> I resent being swindled by anyone using the threat of ruining my credit to get away with it. It has been done to me but they don't get away with it. I fight back and win. It there is a problem, let them take me to court and let the judge settle the dispute. Our democracy demands this, and has set up our judicial system to handle these situations. "Millions for defense not a penny for tribute".



If in fact it was a case of being "swindled" then you'd have an argument . But simply saying "I made a purchase that includes a commitment to pay all fees that I now regret" doesn't meet the "swindle" threshold.   That's called buyers remorse. If the OP takes your "advice" don't worry - they will be taken to court and, in all likelihood, will end up with a judgment beyond what they owe now as court costs, interest and other fees/penalties will be legally added, not "swindled" to their bill. 

As always better to simply handle the issue as best they can with one or more of the useful suggestions without paying unneeded legal fees to reach the same point. YMMV.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 24, 2009)

If i don't pay it is because I don't owe and have a good reason why not. I opt be be judged by an impartial judge(or jury,a constitutional right), not Timeos2. i go to court pro se and enjoy beating lawyers at their own game.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 24, 2009)

e.bram said:


> If i don't pay it is because I don't owe and have a good reason why not. I opt be be judged by an impartial judge(or jury,a constitutional right), not Timeos2. i go to court pro se and enjoy beating lawyers at their own game.


So how is it that you still own those timeshares that you have so desperately been trying to get rid of for all of the years you've been posting here?  Why haven't you simply done what you so fervently and avidly urge others to do?

Why haven't you simply walked away and been done with those ownerships?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 24, 2009)

*Simple Is As Simple Does.*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Why haven't you simply walked away and been done with those ownerships?


Just speculating here, but 1 possibility is that _walking away_ & _simply walking away_ are 2 different things. 

Simple walk-away *=* just quit paying & be done with it & the obligation miraculously goes away.  Case closed. 

Un-simple walk-away *=* quit paying & face bill collectors & bad credit reports & hits against credit scores & lawsuits in a New York Minute (with collection fees & attorney fees & interest charges tacked onto the unpaid amounts), plus all sorts of unpleasantness that  would make you wish you had just swallowed hard & paid up on time. 

_Pro se_ or _pro bono_ or _pro nolo_ or _pro solo mox nix._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Dec 24, 2009)

It is simple:
Most of my TSes are within driving distance and I use them or exchange for local TSes. I use II so I don't have to deposit first.(works for me). However the sum of the value of all of the weeks in a given unit is from 1/5 to 1/10 the value of whole ownership. I see the hand writing on the wall and when the TS paradigm collapses due to the seasonal nature of the TSes I will get a nice tidy for sum my weeks(since all weeks have equal value in a liquidation). If I get tired of waiting I will bail(simple walk away). I feel I have enough conflict of interest claims against the management companies to prevail or put up a good fight(ie. not frivolous) in a court of law if I am sued.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 24, 2009)

*OP, here is a current thread going on that has two basic sides that may be helpful*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112135




theo said:


> [Deleted post removed from quote - DeniseM Moderator]
> 
> Do you perchance *ever* have anything of either a constructive or an educational nature to proffer here?
> 
> ...



And I thought it might just be me who has noticed this poster's particular penchant for spewing unconstructive thoughts with nothing to back it up but their own "bitter and disenchanted" thoughts.  I don't believe it's only relative to timeshares either.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 24, 2009)

I believe instructing people not to to pay protection money and stand up for their constitutional rights and not be intimidated by a corrupt system is constructive.  Providing some ideas on how to do this is educational. Apparently their is some difference in opinion of some posters, who rather  repeat threats(credit reports lawyers collections) than address the subject of resisting fraud and conflicts of interest and/or insult me. Either because of their own temerity on enlightened self interest.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 24, 2009)

*e.bram*

Shux, _e.bram_ tells it the way it is -- from his perspective.  

Not only that, _e.bram_ gives the story to us straight from the shoulder, consistently, _mox nix_ if that goes against the flow of others' strongly contrasting opinions.  

That does not necessarily make _e.bram_ unconstructive, nor bitter, nor disenchanted. 

Plus, _e.bram_ has staying power.  In the face of dissenting opinion, it would take much less effort to tune out & quit participating.  Instead of that, _e.bram_ hangs in there despite all the slings & arrows. 

I do not agree much with _e.bram_, but I'm glad he hangs in there with us on TUG-BBS.  

I try to disagree without being disagreeable -- not that there's anything wrong with being disagreeable.  

( I mean, if disagreeable _works_ for ya, then go for it. )  

I just find it more effective to try to be congenial most of the time -- you know, catch more flies with honey than with vinegar, etc. 

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you AwayWeGo:
Incidentally, I have been asked to leave by the moderator, who apparently doesn't share my views.
PS: AwayWeGo check out your profile for an inconsistency concerning your DOB. 
I am fan of Philip Meyers.(we should agree on that)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 25, 2009)

*Can't We All Get Along ?*




e.bram said:


> Thank you AwayWeGo:
> Incidentally, I have been asked to leave by the moderator, who apparently doesn't share my views.
> PS: AwayWeGo check out your profile for an inconsistency concerning your DOB.
> I am fan of Philip Meyers.(we should agree on that)


My profile DOB = _April Fool's Day_ -- get it ? 

I've been scolded by the Grand Pro once or twice myself -- which is nothing to brag about.  In fact, after getting brought up short those times I tried to mend my ways & behave myself. 

I mean, what kind of web site would this be if the members went round trying to get all the other members all honked off all the time instead of all getting along in a more or less congenial manner most of the time ? 

The moderators are a hardy lot, who deserve great credit for their patience in putting up with the likes of us & seeing that TUG-BBS behavior stays within bounds, for the benefit & enjoyment of all. 

Hats off to the Grand Pro & all the Assistant Pros out there in TUG-BBS land. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Here, here!   I agree!  The moderators and Grand Pubah are a hardy lot.*



AwayWeGo said:


> My profile DOB = _April Fool's Day_ -- get it ?
> 
> I've been scolded by the Grand Pro once or twice myself -- which is nothing to brag about.  In fact, after getting brought up short those times I tried to mend my ways & behave myself.
> 
> ...




Indeed, they do show great patience and I greatly appreciate all they do, so that I have somewhere to go to learn, interact and share.  Best wishes to ALL during the holidays and forward.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 25, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Thank you AwayWeGo:
> Incidentally, I have been asked to leave by the moderator, who apparently doesn't share my views.
> PS: AwayWeGo check out your profile for an inconsistency concerning your DOB.
> I am fan of Philip Meyers.(we should agree on that)



Noone to my knowledge has asked you to leave, however it wouldnt suprise me if you trumped up a request to stop with your abrasive posts that dont actually provide any useful help to those seeking it.

We dont "ask" people to leave, we just suspend them temporarily and politely inform them that upon their return if they choose to continue to ignore the posting guidelines...the suspension will become permanent.

Besides, most if not all moderators have far more patience than I do.

The "im just an innocent victim" role has been played in the past, didnt work then either.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 26, 2009)

*Agreement For Sure.  Bigtime.*



e.bram said:


> I am fan of Philip Meyers.(we should agree on that)





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DanCali (Dec 28, 2009)

ondeadlin said:


> Alan is easily one of the most helpful and knowledgeable posters here.
> 
> If you walk away, there is a good chance the management company will send a credit agency after you, foreclose and get a judgment against you, *and do permanent damage to your credit.*



Really? It's one thing to have an opinion and offer advice to people that their credit may get hurt if they stop paying MFs. In my opinion, that advice is true but also self-serving... However, let's not spread misinformation.

Under the Fair Credit Reposting Act (see Section 605 - page 22) credit agencies may not report outdated negative information. In most cases, a consumer reporting agency may not report negative information that is more than seven years old, or bankruptcies that are more than 10 years old. I sincerely doubt not paying MFs is excluded from this Section, but if they are please let me know.

Seven years is a long time, but far from "permanent".


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 28, 2009)

*An Offer of Positive Advice*

One of my resorts is offering to allow current owners to deed back their ownership to the HOA.  While I have paid all of our 2010 MF's on all resorts, we will be taking them up on this offer at our Wyndham Flagstaff for 2011 via quit claim.

I would suggest you contact your resort/POA and see if they are offering any such opportunity.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 28, 2009)

DanCali said:


> Really? It's one thing to have an opinion and offer advice to people that their credit may get hurt if they stop paying MFs. In my opinion, that advice is true but also self-serving... However, let's not spread misinformation.
> 
> Under the Fair Credit Reposting Act (see Section 605 - page 22) credit agencies may not report outdated negative information. In most cases, a consumer reporting agency may not report negative information that is more than seven years old, or bankruptcies that are more than 10 years old. I sincerely doubt not paying MFs is excluded from this Section, but if they are please let me know.
> 
> Seven years is a long time, but far from "permanent".



They can hold you accountable from 7 years past the last attempt at collection.  So if they put off the foreclosure of the week for years, then you have seven years after they stop hounding you to wait out.  It's a long process.  I would love to walk away from one I have and didn't want, but I won't.


----------



## DanCali (Dec 28, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They can hold you accountable from 7 years past the last attempt at collection.  So if they put off the foreclosure of the week for years, then you have seven years after they stop hounding you to wait out.  It's a long process.  I would love to walk away from one I have and didn't want, but I won't.



I'm not sure that a collection agency would bother hounding someone if they realize they don't care anymore. I am also not sure that anyone here knows the answer to that, so we can only speculate.

The bigger point is that it is not "permanent". Some people on TUG are employing scare tactics because they do not want to end up with bills of non payers so they are discouraging non payers. If remaining owners didn't end up with the bills, I think there would be a lot more empathy towards people genuinely asking for help.

I certainly do not encourage or condone not paying obligations, but walking away IS an option. Just like companies choose to default strategically so can someone who is fed up with MF increases and the inability to sell, give, or deed back a timeshare (I'd be asking myself what caused resale prices to be negative to begin with). If anyone does that, they should know the consequences and be smart about it (like buying any major items they may need in the near future - e.g. car or house - before pulling the plug on the MFs bills). If enough people do this, HOAs will have to adapt or resorts will die. This is what free markets are about.


----------



## Mel (Jan 4, 2010)

DanCali said:


> I'm not sure that a collection agency would bother hounding someone if they realize they don't care anymore. I am also not sure that anyone here knows the answer to that, so we can only speculate.
> 
> The bigger point is that it is not "permanent". Some people on TUG are employing scare tactics because they do not want to end up with bills of non payers so they are discouraging non payers. If remaining owners didn't end up with the bills, I think there would be a lot more empathy towards people genuinely asking for help.



If the amount owed increases every year, because the ownership is not properly "disposed" of, then I would expect an attempt at collection each and every year.  Further, even if the resort forcloses, there will be a judgement, and unless that judgement is paid off, there will likely be further attempts to collect.

Even if notice of such a judgement were to remain on your record for only 7 years, the repercussions could be long-lasting.  We are currently in a recession, with high rates of unemployment.  When employers have many people to choose from, they may be hesitant to hire someone who chose to walk away from a legal obligation.   While walking away is an option, the possibly long-term implications should be taken into consideration.


----------



## e.bram (Jan 4, 2010)

First they have to get a judgment. You have  to be served. If you put up a defense the complaining(HOA) party will either settle(for less) or walk away because of the legal fees. The worst case scenario is you lose , which is the same as if you paid to begin with.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2010)

e.bram said:


> First they have to get a judgment. You have  to be served. If you put up a defense the complaining(HOA) party will either settle(for less) or walk away because of the legal fees. The worst case scenario is you lose , which is the same as if you paid to begin with.



e.bram - you post this advice over and over again, but do you have any *personal* experience in court?  Have you ever taken a resort to court and won???  Or are you advising newbies to do something you have never done?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 5, 2010)

e.bram said:


> First they have to get a judgment. You have  to be served. If you put up a defense the complaining(HOA) party will either settle(for less) or walk away because of the legal fees. The worst case scenario is you lose , which is the same as if you paid to begin with.


I've been waiting to hear how that worked out when you did it?  Did it work as well as when you recommended that someone hold title as tenants in common so that it would make it easier to quiet title in probate??


----------



## night0wl (Jan 5, 2010)

Form an LLC, quit claim to said LLC, pay resort transfer fees and closing costs....foreclose?

The costs of LLC setup, quit claiming, etc would be significant...but perhaps saves your credit?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 5, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> e.bram - you post this advice over and over again, but do you have any *personal* experience in court?  Have you ever taken a resort to court and won???  Or are you advising newbies to do something you have never done?


e.bram has repeatedly posted with very specific advice as to how people should dispose of unwanted timeshares.

Yet e.bram has also repeatedly made posts asking for advice on how to dispose of his/her unwanted timeshares.  When queried to provide specifics on how those strategies have worked for e.bram, or even whether e.bram has ever attempted any of those strategies e.bram about which e.bram makes such definitive statements, e.bram rather noticeably and repeatedly ducks the issue.

If this were the Old West, I think we'd say that e.bram is all hat and no cattle.


----------



## tennerc (Jan 23, 2010)

*has ony one had to go to Court?*

A lot of talk about what can happen, but has anyone had to go to court or 
had a lein on there property from walking away??
I think they will sell this  bill to a collection agency who will try, and they may sell to 2 or 3 other agencys to collect and may do so for years.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

Whether they take you to court or not, it will be reported to the credit bureaus and hurt your credit rating.


----------



## wyobean (Jan 25, 2010)

*Quit claim deed*

We recently deeded back a week of TS to Ocean Landings in Cocoa Beach.  I had called them and visited with them fairly extensively.  They have an agent selling weeks for them right on sight.  They tried to sell our week for about 3 months(so they said), but no takers.  I also advertised here on TUG.  It just isn't a desirable resort or week.  Anyway, we were told that they would pursue in court and we did, in fact get a letter from their attorney before the quit claim deed got back to them.  No big deal. I think they are having a lot of that and letters are automatically sent out.  Anyway, we deeded back to the resort and were very glad with how it turned out. We hadn't paid much for the TS originally so weren't out much of anything.  Definitely call the home resort and talk to them.  I had also tried to donate this week an no one wanted it.  I'm not even going to get into this court discussion thing, but I am sure that this home resort would have pursued legal action.  They weren't threatening and the lady I talked to was very nice about it and explained their procedure thoroughly.  Fact is, we signed a contract and it is a legally binding instrument, so the obligation was ours.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 25, 2010)

wyobean said:


> We recently deeded back a week of TS to Ocean Landings in Cocoa Beach. I had called them and visited with them fairly extensively. They have an agent selling weeks for them right on sight. They tried to sell our week for about 3 months(so they said), but no takers. I also advertised here on TUG. It just isn't a desirable resort or week. Anyway, we were told that they would pursue in court and we did, in fact get a letter from their attorney before the quit claim deed got back to them. No big deal. I think they are having a lot of that and letters are automatically sent out. Anyway, we deeded back to the resort and were very glad with how it turned out. We hadn't paid much for the TS originally so weren't out much of anything. Definitely call the home resort and talk to them. I had also tried to donate this week an no one wanted it. I'm not even going to get into this court discussion thing, but I am sure that this home resort would have pursued legal action. They weren't threatening and the lady I talked to was very nice about it and explained their procedure thoroughly. Fact is, we signed a contract and it is a legally binding instrument, so the obligation was ours.


 
So, you're saying you just filed a quit-claim back to the resort, correct?  Legally I don't think it's that easy, but if it worked, more power to you.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 25, 2010)

*You can't simply deed a week over if the other side doesn''t want it*



ace2000 said:


> So, you're saying you just filed a quit-claim back to the resort, correct?  Legally I don't think it's that easy, but if it worked, more power to you.



A quit claim deed is worthless unless the recipient agrees to accept it. Simply creating one and even filing it means nothing if the other party says "No thanks". On the other hand if they do accept it then it is the most inexpensive method of transfer but both sides have a serious risk that things may not be as they appear.  It may not matter, especially if the resort is taking the week back willingly, but if you are buying a week a warranty deed is the preferred transfer method.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Upgrading Timeshare Deeds After Quitclaim Deedback.*




timeos2 said:


> A quit claim deed is worthless unless the recipient agrees to accept it. Simply creating one and even filing it means nothing if the other party says "No thanks". On the other hand if they do accept it then it is the most inexpensive method of transfer but both sides have a serious risk that things may not be as they appear.  It may not matter, especially if the resort is taking the week back willingly, but if you are buying a week a warranty deed is the preferred transfer method.


If a timeshare HOA accepts a deedback via quitclaim, can it turn around & issue a warranty deed to a new purchaser ? 

Or is the deed to the specific unit in question forever after limited to serial quitclaims ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 25, 2010)

*I hereby quit claim my rights to the Brooklyn Bridge to you.*



AwayWeGo said:


> If a timeshare HOA accepts a deedback via quitclaim, can it turn around & issue a warranty deed to a new purchaser ?
> 
> Or is the deed to the specific unit in question forever after limited to serial quitclaims ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



With the proper, and costly, research a week transferred with a quit claim can be transferred to the next owner with a warranty deed. It would have to clear the hurdles of meeting the standards for a warranty deed which the quit claim doesn't attempt to do.  If for some reason there is a cloud in the title then it would be limited to a quit claim (w/cloud) going forward and in fact would have some question as to actual status going forward. Depending on what clouds the title any attempt at transfer may be void.  Having a quit claim in the trail doesn't automatically mean the ownership isn't good but if there is a problem it does nothing to protect either side. 

Basically a quit claim deed says "IF I have any rights to property XXX I hereby grant you the recipient those rights without future claim from me".  Of course if you hold no title or a clouded title than simply saying you pass it on may be meaningless. It is a rather risky way to transfer title, but if the amounts are small enough and the use available then it may be worth the risk involved.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 25, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> A quit claim deed is worthless unless the recipient agrees to accept it. Simply creating one and even filing it means nothing if the other party says "No thanks". On the other hand if they do accept it then it is the most inexpensive method of transfer but both sides have a serious risk that things may not be as they appear. It may not matter, especially if the resort is taking the week back willingly, but if you are buying a week a warranty deed is the preferred transfer method.


 
It doesn't appear that the resort took it back "willingly"...  I would be curious to know if it worked or not in the end.


----------



## CatLovers (Jan 25, 2010)

Every time this question comes up on the Board, I read the "if you walk away from your obligation, it will negatively affect your credit rating" responses.  While this is true, I don't think many people realize that the impact may not be as large as we have been led to believe.

Now, before the flaming starts, I am not talking about the morality of such a decision, only the actual consequences.  The truth is that when future lenders look at an individual's credit history, they actually can exercise a great deal of judgment.  Specifically, they look for patterns and magnitude.  So, if you've been a deadbeat in every area of your life, walking away from several significant obligations in your past, then they're probably not going to extend credit to you, and quite honestly, walking away from your timeshare obligation will make no difference anyway.  On the other hand, if you've got one default on your account and it's balanced by several other large obligations that you have or continue to meet, then they take that into account and the single default is not as significant.  Creditors also look to see who has filed the negative report - they take bank and credit union defaults much more seriously than some other outfits.  Also, they look to see if you have recorded any explanations.  In Canada, anyone can call one of the two main credit reporting agencies and ask for a free copy of their report.  If the person believes that there are inaccuracies, or the information filed is one-sided, they can ask to have a few sentences recorded that provides their version.

My point is that the blanket statement "Walk away from your timeshare and you are scarred for life" is false, and unnecessarily intimidating.  I don't disagree that if you default on your timeshare obligation then all the other owners are left holding the bag, and that just doesn't seem right.  But the truth is that for many people, depending on what else they have happening on their credit report, the timeshare obligation may simply not have as big an impact as many would believe.


----------



## wyobean (Jan 25, 2010)

*quit claim deed*

Sorry, maybe I wasn't as clear as I should have been.  I asked about returning the time share to the resort and this is the option they gave me.  They provided the forms, sent me a filed copy and helped me through the paperwork.  They were willing to accept my unit, I didn't just say "here you go".  I agree, your resort has to be willing to accept your time share back.  Hope this cleared up any questions.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 25, 2010)

*They accept it & record the deed - you're no longer the owner*



wyobean said:


> Sorry, maybe I wasn't as clear as I should have been.  I asked about returning the time share to the resort and this is the option they gave me.  They provided the forms, sent me a filed copy and helped me through the paperwork.  They were willing to accept my unit, I didn't just say "here you go".  I agree, your resort has to be willing to accept your time share back.  Hope this cleared up any questions.



This is what I had understood in your case. An offer to accept from the resort and your follow through.  That should have the end result of a new deed in the name of the Association or whoever they give/sell it to. In any case you need to know that it is recorded and no longer in your name to be safe.  Glad to hear it seems to have worked out for you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 30, 2016)

adding this link to this thread for all those still seeking help with getting rid of their timeshare, it is our hope you find and try all of these suggestions before being ripped off!

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_abandonment.html


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 30, 2016)

*Resort Transfer Process (And Fee).*




timeos2 said:


> They accept it & record the deed - you're no longer the owner


Yeh -- except for 1 more related step in the process needed to replace the old owner's name with the new owner's name on the timeshare's master billing & ownership list.  

That final step (far as I know) is called resort transfer.  And there's a charge for doing it -- $65 or so at Cypress Pointe Resort (timeos2's old timeshare) & about $250 at Vacation Village At Parkway & Grandview At Las Vegas, various other amounts at different timeshare resorts out there.  

Until that separate resort transfer step is completed, the bills & notices & proxies, etc., are apt to keep on getting sent to the old owner even though the new deed is accepted & recorded long since.  

_Full Disclosure*:*_  After timeos2 passed away & the timeshare company outlawyered the independent HOA board of directors at Cypress Pointe, we soon lost interest in Cypress Pointe, to the extent that we deeded our unit back to the timeshare company, which by then had pretty much taken over.  For months after the deed was signed & sealed & delivered & recorded (& was visible via internet as part of the on-line land records of Orange County FL), we kept on getting bills & notices, & proxies, etc, including nastygrams threatening us with foreclosure if we didn't pay overdue maintenance fees.  (Yes, foreclosure -- on a unit that we no longer owned because the timeshare company had already taken it back.)  That happened, I am now convinced, because the timeshare company skipped the resort transfer process -- overlooked it, forgot about it, didn't know about it, or some such.  Eventually the ownership records got updated & we quit getting bills, etc.  It took an E-Mail message to the HOA president & the involvement of the timeshare company's designated member of the BOD to get it whole thing resolved.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

